# Downhill Gaislachkogl, Ötztal



## Hoschy (9. Juni 2008)

Servus,

wer von Euch ist schon mal diesen (offiziellen) Trail von der Bergstation Gaislachkogl gefahren? Lohnst sich die Bergfahrt für den Trail, es werden sogar ganze Tageskarten offeriert?

http://www.oetztal.com/main/DE/SO/a.../route_13_singletrail_gaislachkogl/index.html

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## nonem (17. Juni 2008)

darauf bin ich auch grad gestossen. Wer hat Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (23. Juni 2008)

nonem schrieb:


> darauf bin ich auch grad gestossen. Wer hat Erfahrungen?



...offensichtlich keiner hier .


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Juni 2008)

Unter http://www.alpintouren.at bekommst du deine Information. Sollte ausreichend sein. Du findest auch Info's bei http://www.tirol.gv.at/ - gibt dort auch eine Bewertung der Schwierigkeit. Wobei das alles immer relativ ist. Was für den Einen unfahrbar ist, ist für den Anderen ein Klacks. Wobei eine Abfahrt von 3048m schon heftig ist - da hast als Flachlandindianer am ersten Tag schon einmal ein Problem mit der dünnen Luft. ;-)


----------



## tschatsching (13. August 2008)

Nachdem es heute auch eine News dazu auf der mountainbike-magazin.de gab, hoffe ich auch, dass es mehr dazu Erfahrungsberichte geben wird.

Was mich persönlich interessieren würde. Man steigt in Sölden in die Gondel, fährt über die Mittelstation zur Bergstation. Dort führt der Singeltrail zur Mittelstation. Und was dann?? Dann steigt man wieder in die Gondel, um zur Talstation zu fahren??


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. August 2008)

Ähm - wo Mittelstation oder Bergstation von Gondelbahn dort auch Straße. Ausgenommen Gletscher. Deshalb: Von der Almstube geht ne Straße runter. 
Was glaubst du, wie die die Betonpumpe und das schwere Gerät zum Bauen einer derartigen Anlage dort rauf kriegen? Tirol ist nicht China wo 10000 kleine Schlitzaugen mit Kübeln eine Kette bilden. 
... oder du gehst gleich auf die Homepage der Ötztaler und kuckst dir das an.
Zur Bauzeit war es die Straße nach oben, im Winter ist es Teil der Piste und im Sommer ist es MTB Trail. 

Es wird wohl im Bereich S1 einzustufen zu sein. Stufen wird es nicht geben und vor Spitzkehren braucht man sich auch nicht fürchten. 
Was im Winter für Schifahrer eine mittelschwere bis einfache Piste ist, ist mit dem MTB vom Gefälle her gerade noch fahrbar. Ein klassischer "wilder" Trail ist es aber ganz bestimmt nicht. Verödetes Land, das nach den Spreng- und Planierarbeiten nicht zu wächst, da es zu hoch liegt.

Im Google Earth kannst dir das Ganze auch ansehen, da hast dann sogar 3D dabei.


----------



## tschatsching (18. August 2008)

Naja, dass die da eine Autobahn hochgebaut haben war mir schon klar. Ich finds halt etwas schade, dass ab der Mittelstation dann alles kinderwagentauglich ist. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum sie den Trail nicht bis Sölden durchgezogen haben. Da gibt es doch bestimmt auch schnuckelige Wege (außer der Straße/Skipiste)...


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. August 2008)

Ich denk mal generell, dass Orte wie Sölden und Ischgl auf die Masse zielen. Da bleibt für geniale Trails in Kombination mit dem Gelände und dem Aufkommen von Wandersleut nicht viel Platz.
Vom Gelände her ist es event. auch einfacher etwas vernünftiges weiter östlich zu suchen -> Die Gegend um Saalbach oder Kirchberg, da die Berge nicht so felsig sind und es dort nicht nach jeder 3. Ecke gerade runter geht.
Da ich aber kein Downhiller bin, kann ich vielleicht die Bedürfnisse eines Downhillers nicht ganz verstehen.


----------



## bikeseppl (18. August 2008)

Hallo die Strecke vom Gaislachkogl bis zur Mittelstadion ist eine einzige Enttäuschung. Liftpreis Einzelfahrt 16 Euro, Tageskarte 28 Euro. Vom Lift weg geht es sehr steil auf der Skipiste ca. 150-200m bergab ist aber fahrbar. Danach weiter auf der Skipiste bis zur Mittelstadion. Um das ganze etwas aufzulockern hat man mit Trassierband ein paar Serpentienen angezeigt und ein paar Holzlattenwege eingebaut. Die einzige Schwierigkeit an der Strecke ist die Geschwindigkeit. Ab der Mittelstadion kann man dann verschiedene Strecken wählen um zurück nach Sölden zu kommen. 
An der Talstadion bekommt man kostelos eine Karte mit den Strecken. Im Sportgeschäft an der Talstadion kann man sich auch erkundigen, nach Manni fragen.





Servus


----------



## Free Riding (31. August 2008)

Gaislachkogltrail
Habe mir das letzte Woche angesehen, war ja extrem tolle Werbung in den Zeitungen, die Erfahrung war dann - Totale Enttäuschung.
Von der Bergstation geht es über etwas Holz in die erst Kurve, dann Baustelle.
Trail kaum mehr vorhanden, wird oft von LKW gekreuzt. 
Die Hinweise auf Schwierigkeit sind die totale Verarsche, da kannst mit jedem CC-Bike runterrollen.
Ab und zu mal zweigt man vom Fahrweg/Skipiste ab und dann geht es ein bisschen links und rechts auf undefinierbaren Holzdingern.

Ab der Mittelstation ist es sowieso nur mehr eine Forststrasse.

Also bevor man so etwas baut und als Downhill oder Freeride Strecke ankündigt, besser gleich die Finger davon lassen.

Dann besser gleich nach Wagrain, Saalbach (X-Line) neu und mittlerweile echt genial, oder nach Leogang.


----------



## Hoschy (1. September 2008)

War nun zwischenzeitlich auch dort und kann den bisherigen Erfahrungsberichten (leider) nur zustimmen. Höhepunkte waren der Ausblick vom Gipfel sowie manche Highspeed-Abschnitte, teilweise auch auf kleineren Schneefeldern . 

Fahrtechnische Anforderungen jedoch Fehlanzeige, dafür kam uns ein LKW entgegen. Einen Wallride gibt es noch zu vermelden, dieser war jedoch nicht mit Maschendraht versehen. Bei Nässe ist also volle Vorsicht angebracht, falls sich da noch nix getan hat...

Da gibt es im gesamten Ötztal weitaus schönere Geschichten, wenn gleich die Mittelstation schon mal ein guter Ausgangspunkt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (3. September 2008)

Nachtrag: Wir hatten die sogenannte "Ötztal-Card". Mit selbiger kann man die Geschichte dann doch einmal am Tag günstig checken, die Einfach- bzw. Tageskarten sind für das Gebotene leider definitiv zu heavy....


----------



## mr-unbekannt (3. September 2008)

Also ich bin echt enttÃ¤uscht von diesem "extrem schwierigen", "nur mit vollgefedertem Bike befahrbaren" Singletrail.

1.) Ist das fÃ¼r mich kein Singletrail, sondern viel Schotterweg
2.) Kein einziger Drop oder sonstiger Sprung
3.) 16 â¬ fÃ¼r einmal ganz nach oben mit dem Lift (!!!)

Ich bin den Weg mit einem Hardtail gefahren und das war auch schon recht langweilig!
Die weite Reise wars sicher nicht wert!

Das einzig tolle an der Sache war die Steilkurve/Wall...

mfg mr-unbekannt

PS: in Ãtztal werde ich so schnell sicher nicht mehr fahren


----------



## Markus4711 (12. März 2017)

Ihr seid die dämliche Schotterstraße runtergefahren, wo bei der Schnitzeljagd alle runterfahren.
(Unten in Türkis)
Offenbar mach das den Teilnehmern Spaß.

Der heftige Trail geht auf der anderen Seite runter, zum Gaislacher See. Wer das nötige Fahrkönnen hat, kann hier herunterfahren. Die leichtesten Stellen sind so S2-S3 oft mal im unteren S4.

Auf dem Vorderrad rumrollern sollte man schon beherrschen und vor allen Dingen fette Reifen und Schwindelfrei sollte man sein.

Unten habe ich mal einen Auszug aus Basecamp gemacht.

Bei der Bahn geht’s raus und genau gegenüberliegen über das gr. Schneefeld marschieren bis zum Hinweissschild und dann runter.
 
Der Trail geht erst ganz harmlos los, wird aber bis zum See runter richtig schwer, vor allen Dingen ist es da arg nass und das Vorderrad löst kleine Muren aus. Ich kann nur sagen, es war arg abenteuerlich sehr schwierig.  Dieser Trail ist nur für wirklich sehr gute und schwindelfreie Biker zu empfehlen.
Und vor allen Dingen nicht im Juni, da hat einfach noch zu viele Schneefelder.
 
Der andere Trail verläuft rechts von der Seilbahn. Man kann ihn aus der Gondel sehen. Den nehme ich mir dieses Jahr unter die Stollen.


 


Also viel Spaß dabei und erst absteigen wenn ihr fertig seid.


Markus


----------



## bikeseppl (13. März 2017)

In 8 Jahren wird sich wohl etwas getan haben.

Servus Reiner


----------

